# brazillian red wood



## awoodnut (May 2, 2009)

Got some brazillian Red wood and I am trying to find info on glueing and finishing.

I went thru a bunch of info on the internet and it mentioned it may have problems glueing but no suggestions on how to solve this problem. Also a UV protectant finish was suggested. 

Has anybody worked with it and do you have any suggestions? 

I started milling it and the dust is really hard on the sinuses. Had to use a dust mask. Also the red dust is every where in the shop.

Any help is apperciated.

Mike


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

I have not ever seen that a photo would be nice if you could. and good luck with your project
did a quick search and came up with this hope it helps. 
http://www.simmenlumber.com/brazilian_redwood.html
The Wood Explorer Database.


----------



## awoodnut (May 2, 2009)

Thanks Rick

I did see the first one, the second I hadn't but agean they mention being difficult to glue but no mention of the solution.

I will post a picture shortly.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

As far as gluing procedures I have looked and came up with nothing, My suggestion is if you have enough wood I would mill a few small pieces and try different gluing techniques like butt joints edge gluing and miter or half lap and see what happens using your normal glue Good luck and let us know...


----------



## awoodnut (May 2, 2009)

*Pics of wood*

Came up with one site last night that suggested a high quality water proof glue or epoxy. I will do some sample glueing and see what works.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

nice looking stuff I can already see the wheels turning...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Mike

I have used the items below and it works very well 

Wipe the stock down with the alcohol and then let it dry and then put the glue in place, let it dry over night..

=======



awoodnut said:


> Came up with one site last night that suggested a high quality water proof glue or epoxy. I will do some sample glueing and see what works.


----------



## awoodnut (May 2, 2009)

*Poly glue*

Thanks Bob

I will see what I can find localy tomorow. Is that stuff from HD or Lowes?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

I got it from HD,the Alcohol from the drug store..

by the way this stuff works on 

(Ultra High Molecular Weight Polyethylene)

UHMW to make jigs and fixtures for your table saw , router table, etc.
UHMW Polymer (plastic) is a linear polyethylene with a molecular weight in the range of 3,000,000 to 6,000,000. This value represents the "average molecular weight". Therefore UHMW is 10 times heavier than regular high density polyethylene.

http://www.ptreeusa.com/uhmwproducts.htm
===========
=====


awoodnut said:


> Thanks Bob
> 
> I will see what I can find localy tomorow. Is that stuff from HD or Lowes?


----------



## awoodnut (May 2, 2009)

*umhw ?*

Bob is that what the old cutting boards are made out of ? 

Old cutting boards and some Plexy glass I was given are the only things I have used so far.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike 

The same stuff, I use it all over the shop, for cir.jigs,drill press table top,etc. . 

========



awoodnut said:


> Bob is that what the old cutting boards are made out of ?
> 
> Old cutting boards and some Plexy glass I was given are the only things I have used so far.


----------



## awoodnut (May 2, 2009)

*glue selection*

I looked all over and couldn't find the elmers poly glue. I got a cople recomendations for tight bond III. I wrote to tight bond tech support and they said TB III would word with a accetone wipedown. 

This keeps me away from the expansion out of the joint problems and clean up of Poly so I am going to try it. I was concerned about poly coming out of the joints as the small boxes I am making are a bear to sand on the inside and recessed bottom.

I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

They are about the same,,but the Elmers works the best for me..they all need a little bit of water to set the glue in gear..maybe ELMERS has some milk in it  ..but it holds unlike the others, I will say a little bit go's along way I use a pop cycle stick to spread it around and very thin at that..then I don't need to clean up so much..  it's almost like foam glue 

=======








awoodnut said:


> I looked all over and couldn't find the elmers poly glue. I got a cople recomendations for tight bond III. I wrote to tight bond tech support and they said TB III would word with a accetone wipedown.
> 
> This keeps me away from the expansion out of the joint problems and clean up of Poly so I am going to try it. I was concerned about poly coming out of the joints as the small boxes I am making are a bear to sand on the inside and recessed bottom.
> 
> I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Woodworkers Source (Apr 9, 2009)

If your wood is *Massarandu*, _Manilkara bidentata_, it is very heavy and dense. The gluing difficulties are related to the extreme density and epoxy would be a good choice. As already suggested test whatever you choose before building a project.


----------



## awoodnut (May 2, 2009)

*got the glue to work*

Started out doing a box with all Brazillian Redwood but the wood dosn't have enough character to it. Ended up using it with a lighter wood and that worked better. 

The painting is a collage logo for a relative. The boxs are lined with a thick valour glued over a thin piece of cardboard.

The Tightbond III with the acetone wipe down before seems to have worked well. Don't have any age on it yet to test it. 

couple pics attached. The wipe on poly was a little blotchy on the Redwood so I had to lightly sand the last coat on the top. Not as rich but a nice soft fees to the lid. The wipe on poly did work on the other woods well.

Thanks for all the help.


----------

